# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  first frog

## herpseeker

My in laws got their first frog, an ADF, they are keeping it in a 55 gallon tank with a betta ( a little extreme) but anyway is this safe for the betta or the ADF?

----------


## Michael

I don't see why either species would mind having that much water volume.

The only concern would be water depth since ADF are weak swimmers and need to surface for air, may want to keep the water depth ~12" at the most.

Some floating plants for the ADF to cling on to and rest would be ideal.

But overall yes, that's plenty of space. You could add multiple frogs, multiple betta if females. If multiple males they will fight.

----------


## herpseeker

Thank you, i was just concerned that they would fight or compete for food. I plan on buying my first frog too which is gonna be an ACF or an ADF i'm not sure which yet.Would either be comfortable in a 5 gallon, it's only temporary until i buy a screen for one of my ten gallons.Do they need a filter?

----------


## Michael

ACF will eat the Betta eventually before too long. ADF will probably need to be fed by hand because in a large tank the Betta will out compete it for food. With some careful attention and making sure the ADF is getting food it should work out. You just have to babysit the feedings, perhaps feed the Betta on one side of the tank then drop food for the ADF in front of him on the other side of the tank.

----------


## herpseeker

My in laws frog is with the betta, mine will be kept in a different tank, either a 5 gallon or a 10 gallon i'm not sure which is a better environment. But thank you for the advice i relayed it to them they fed it some bloodworms this morning they are unsure of what type of pellets to feed it and so am i.

----------


## Felis

Hi,

if you have enough room, go for the 10 gal. In a bigger water volume, it´s easier to maintain a good water quality. I also would suggest to keep more than one ADF (ACFs really get large and they like to swim- altough 10 gal are often told to be sufficient for one ACF, I wouldn´t like to cramp them into a tank this small. 5 gal are an absolute no-go for those frogs in my opinion!) in a species-only tank as they enjoy to be in groups and might be shy if fish are present. Also, they are slow feeders, so most people with frog-fish-community tanks end up with either skinny frogs or fat fish. Mostly both  :Wink: 
ADFs are best fed with a variety of live and wet-frozen foods; avoid to feed too much bloodorms, as they seem to promote bloating in pipid frogs. There are many other possibilities: glassworms, black mosquito larvae, daphnia, cyclops, tubifex (look for a good quality), mysis, brine shrimp and many more. Small pieces of earthworms are rich in calcium, which can prevent health problems. Some ADFs don´t feed on pellets; if you want to use those, buy small ones that are made for amphibians. Still, I would recommend to feed other foods as mentioned above as a basis and only alternate with pellets from time to time.

----------


## Tony

> Hi,
> 
> if you have enough room, go for the 10 gal. In a bigger water volume, it´s easier to maintain a good water quality. I also would suggest to keep more than one ADF (ACFs really get large and they like to swim- altough 10 gal are often told to be sufficient for one ACF, I wouldn´t like to cramp them into a tank this small. 5 gal are an absolute no-go for those frogs in my opinion!) in a species-only tank as they enjoy to be in groups and might be shy if fish are present. Also, they are slow feeders, so most people with frog-fish-community tanks end up with either skinny frogs or fat fish. Mostly both 
> ADFs are best fed with a variety of live and wet-frozen foods; avoid to feed too much bloodorms, as they seem to promote bloating in pipid frogs. There are many other possibilities: glassworms, black mosquito larvae, daphnia, cyclops, tubifex (look for a good quality), mysis, brine shrimp and many more. Small pieces of earthworms are rich in calcium, which can prevent health problems. Some ADFs don´t feed on pellets; if you want to use those, buy small ones that are made for amphibians. Still, I would recommend to feed other foods as mentioned above as a basis and only alternate with pellets from time to time.



Great advice! Could not have said it better myself.

----------

Felis

----------

